# Girls of Country music x 59



## micha03r (25 Okt. 2008)

Mal sehen ob überhaupt Interesse an Country Singer besteht,wenn ja --------geht es weiter


Carrie Underwood 










C-Thru 





 
























Chely Wright


 

 



Cyndi Thomson


 



Danielle Peck




















Deana Carter





















 gretchen wilson


 



Jennifer Nettles 












 





Julie Roberts 













LeAnn Rimes























 

 All credits goes to original posters.


----------



## armin (26 Okt. 2008)

toller Mix Danke


----------



## Tokko (26 Okt. 2008)

für deinen Country Mix.


----------



## General (26 Okt. 2008)

Danke und gerne mehr:thumbup:


----------



## Ubbser (27 Okt. 2008)

Danke !! Wirklich sehr schöne Fotos.
Da sieht man mal wie sich die Country Sängerinnen gemausert haben, nix mehr mit Hut und Weste !


----------



## don coyote (29 Okt. 2008)

Die Country Sängerinnen sind echt nit zu verachten!
Danke für den schönen Mix!


----------



## koftus89 (1 Okt. 2012)

herzlichen dank.


----------



## MaMox (1 Okt. 2012)

bisher nur LeAnn Rimes auf dem Radar gehabt...Country bietet da ja doch noch einiges mehr, danke für's Augen öffnen


----------



## 0minimi0 (2 Okt. 2012)

Ich sollte auch mal öfters Country Musik hören!


----------

